# Missing Mr T



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG!  I'm so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you! Hope you find him safe and sound!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh no! What a horrid, sick feeling it is to have a dog go missing. I pray that he will return safely.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that!
My thoughts and prayers that he'll be returned safe and sound.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Oh no!! I'm so sorry this happened, Lucy and I will be praying for his safe return. Don't lose hope and please keep us updated.*


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this. What a sweet boy he is. Sending many thoughts your way that there is a good outcome for both of you. Your heart must be aching.....:crossfing


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Mr. T get your butt home now. Sending prayers...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, no...are you OK??? This is awful.
Sending heaps of hope he's on your doorstep today!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh S...I'm so sorry! How is Miss T doing? I bet she's missing him terribly. Ike and I are sending prayers, hugs, and wishes that Mr T finds his way back to you. Your Friends in Maryland have been thinking about you and will continue to keep our Friends from Canada in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no! What happened? Have you not had any info since he went missing? I'm so sorry!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How sad!! I sure hope he comes home soon, safe and sound! Where did he go missing from?


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'll certainly pray for his safe homecoming. You must be worried sick. I just can't believe one of "ours" has gone missing!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh no!! So sorry to hear that!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm SO sorry!!! My heart and stomach tightened up into knots when I read this! I had been wondering how you were. Sending you many hugs, positive thoughts and prayers. I pray he returns safely :crossfing


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Please keep us updated...thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that!!  I was just yesterday wondering where you have been lately...haven't seen you around here...I can't believe Mr T is missing...I will be hoping for his safe return!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you and for Mr. T


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OH NO!!!!! I've been thinking of you so much, wondering where you were. I'm heartsick to think of him gone so long and alone. I so hope someone has picked him up and that he'll find his way home somehow. PLEASE keep us posted and know that there are tons of good thoughts and prayers being offered for his safe homecoming, and your well being.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My heart aches for you, I can't imagine. Still praying he will be found safe and sound.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope he comes home soon. Miss T must miss him too. Prayers for his safe return.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope Mr T turns up safe and sound, we're missing him too !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Mr T is missing. We are all praying here in florida that he is found safe and sound. How is Miss T doing with him gone? I am sure she misses him. Can you give us some idea of what happened. Maybe some people here will have some idea on tips to find him. We are thinking of you and pray for good news.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh no...I'm so sorry. Praying for his safe return.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no- I am sick about this and so, so sorry to hear about Mr. T. I've been missing your charming posts, but I can see why you've been away. Is there anything we can do???


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. I can get Mr. T onto the Lost Goldens page on the Rescue website for you. This is a national program and my husband and I volunteer - he is the webmaster. I will PM you with my email address and if you can email me a description and picture of him with a story of what happened (where he was lost, etc.) we will try to get it up there. Attached is a link the the Lost Dogs page for you to see http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/lost-dog-alerts


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this!!! 

Have you contacted the highway department in your area? Hopefully he wasn't hit by a car but if he was it would be better to know. A friend of mine had her dog go missing and her dog was picked up by the highway department so this is why I mention it. Again, I m so sorry and hope that you find him soon.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh NO! that is just awful! Praying he finds his way home.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry - all of my thoughts and prayers are with you. Praying for a safe return.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this-I hope you find Mr. T soon!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG... I had no idea, I was just thinking of T&T earlier this week. I hope and pray that he is doing ok, and finding his way back to you and Miss T.

This is so sad


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

****, I am so sorry to hear Topaz is missing. I can not imagine what you have been going thru. I will say some prayers that he returns safely and soon. I wish there was more I could do.

Topaz, va à la maison bientôt!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! That boy better get himself home!! How long has it been? Did he take off after something? Please let us know if there is *anything* we can do!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I so sorry to hear this. I pray you are reunited with you Mr. T soon.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry.... I hope he is returned to you soon. I will pray you find him soon.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I'm sorry. That really sucks. Good thoughts coming your way. How are you and Miss T holding up?


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Explains why we've been missing your posts. I hope beyond hope he's found or finds his way home. Hugs to you and Miss T


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My heart dropped. Hope he finds his way home.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,what happened? Hugs from Honey and me.Hope he'll come back soon.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I can do anything to help, please let me know. When did Topaz go missing? With a little more info maybe we can help.

*FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVER MALE 26 June 09 CHELSEA*
Markings: beige
*Contact: 819-827-9390 [email protected]*

You may want to post him missing here.*http://www.pets.ca/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If I can do anything to help, please let me know. When did Topaz go missing? With a little more info maybe we can help.
> 
> *FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVER MALE 26 June 09 CHELSEA*
> Markings: beige
> *Contact: 819-827-9390 [email protected]*


 
Topaz went missing July 13​He is / was about 12 years old


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Hope you find him


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I hope he comes home soon!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i imagine this was a hard post for you to make

we're sending ya strong/positive hopes/thoughts from Western. WA.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

sending lost of prayers and thoughts from pa. have been missing you and wondering how you'all were, now i know why....... strong prayers for his location.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

prays from kansas for you and Mr. T that he finds his way home very soon


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Topaz went missing July 13​
> He is / was about 12 years old


Thank you Hank. I'd love to see a list of all the places where Mr. T was already listed. I'm sure everything is being done, but I'm always looking for more ways to get the message out and places to look. I don't know how I missed the date :doh:.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh no, this is just heartbreaking. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your post. I just have to believe that someone has him and you will get him back. Miss T must be so upset. Hugs honey.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my. I am so sorry. I hope you find him soon. My heart is breaking for you. ((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

You must be out of your mind with worry. Prayers for Mr. T's safe return home.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

This is just devastating, I'm so sorry. I hope he finds his way back to you.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Je suis vraiment desolee d'apprendre cette nouvelle et espere que vous le retrouverez bientot!.
Gardez-nous,au courant et COURAGE!!!.L


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is not happening


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The light stays lit.........
The prayers still said.
For as long as needed.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

All fingers and paws are crossed here that Topaz will reappear soon. I cannot imagine your despair and heartbreak....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone post a link to the candle site so we can light one and send prayers to T&T and her boy?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the candle site
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for posting them BeauShel. Prayers being sent and candle lit.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry! That must be one of the worst feelings ever. I hope he finds his way home safely!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes Jo Ellen ... this is what I say to myself every nite as I go to sleep
Hoping it's just a nightmare ... and that I'll wake up next to that sweet face
Is it ???

Yes spruce ... it was hard to post 
And by the end of the day ... between the eyeliner & the mascara ... I'll be looking like Miss T

Thank you all for your good thoughts ~

Topaz has been living at my Mom's in Rawdon / Lanaudiere region / J0K 1S0
She had gone out for about 1 1/2 hour
Topaz was tied outside 
Have NO idea how he managed to break his leash the way he did

Did email / post / deliver in person the below photo to

Rawdon vets
Jardins Secrets ( Rawdon animal control / strays etc )
Pet shop
Stores / Depanneurs / Pharmacy
Gaz stations
Inspecteur Canin Joliette
Inspecteur Canin Saint-Lin
And posted on the Lanaudiere internet classified


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry dear, I was so discombobulated I missed the date in your original post, too. I'm sure you have done everything possible to find him. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my dog back after 4 weeks from giving a poster to my mailman. He knew ALL the dogs in my area and also knew of any new ones that weren't there before, (in case someone found him). Good luck, hope he comes home soon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh no.... I just saw this I am soo very sorry. I dont know what to say. I hope that Mr T is safe and you will find him soon. I think the mailman dea is a good one...


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this.  Sending good thoughts and hugs.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Mr. T is missing. Sending prayers that he can find his way home


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Kim anything we can do, we brought Skylar home ... Mr T needs our help!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I need more info...


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just lit a candle for Mr.T to find his way back. As hard as it is, please keep us updated. Also, maybe give Kimm a try she is pretty good at tracking these pups down.*


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

How terrible! I am just so sorry. Praying that he comes come soon.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Kimm
Let me know what info you need
Topaz went missing from home address ... small country road ... unknown to general public
Best put as location closest well known street being 
6th Avenue & Queen street, Rawdon, Lanaudiere region, Quebec, J0K 1S0 

FYI I already contacted / posted / emailed the following in both english & french

http://goldenretriever.superforum.fr/forum.htm

http://www.sphinxprojet.com/en/links.html

I no longer have access to Internet/GRF during the day from work ...
But if you PM me I will receive cc to my email no problem 

Thanks again
Thank you all


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't even know Mr. T and I'm crying. I know you are heartbroken.
Have you offered a reward? I enlisted the help of local kids when mine went missing last year by offering a reward. I put up fliers and contacted the local vets ans shelters too. I don't know if you have animal control up there, but if you do you should contact them. Also maybe the rescue groups? They might have had him turned in to them. Maybe a newspaper ad too? I know I'm grasping at straws, but I'm sure you are too. I am so very sorry for you and Mrs. T and Mr. T.
My first golden was an old guy I found while fishing(about 8 years ago). He was never claimed and I always wondered if someone was looking for him. I hope Mr. T found someone and that someone will find you.
Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh no, I wasn't on yesterday. This is too heartbreaking. Love and hugs coming to you from me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so I can't just sit here and do nothing. I've sent a message to http://www.goldenrescuequebec.com/Anglais/AN-Contact.htm and asked if Mr. T shows up in a shelter or if a resident contacts them, to contact me. 

I so hope he comes home!!!

I've also sent an email to the other rescues listed at that site and the GRC of Canada. Maybe they will pass Mr. T's info along.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Okay, so I can't just sit here and do nothing. I've sent a message to http://www.goldenrescuequebec.com/Anglais/AN-Contact.htm and asked if Mr. T shows up in a shelter or if a resident contacts them, to contact me.
> 
> I so hope he comes home!!!


Bless you Kim
This news so upsets me also....wish I could do something.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would contact more people but I need to narrow down Mr. T's location. I can also contact a rescue in Montreal. I just need a bit more info including Microchip, tattoo, collar, any distinguishing markings? I did send the photo to the rescue. Hopefully, they will pass it along, too. I checked a number of shelters and rescues.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oh praying he comes home....this would be unbearable...Kimm you are an amazing woman!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> oh praying he comes home....this would be unbearable...Kimm you are an amazing woman!


Does Canada have a NRC like the states do? It's a National Rescue for Goldens.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would like to help too. Can we take out a big ad in the newspaper or something???


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mrs. T.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Strays / lost & found in Rawdon are reported to Rawdon vets and / or referred to / picked up by Pension du Jardin Secret. 
They have all details & color picture of Topaz.

Inspecteur Canin in Joliette & Saint-Lin ( half hour away from Rawdon ) also have Topaz on file ... 
Montreal is 45 min from Rawdon ... 


Kimm ... sending you a PM with more info/details


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I would contact more people but I need to narrow down Mr. T's location. I can also contact a rescue in Montreal. I just need a bit more info including Microchip, tattoo, collar, any distinguishing markings? I did send the photo to the rescue. Hopefully, they will pass it along, too. I checked a number of shelters and rescues.


Let me know if you need help Kim, I'm here!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

T&T said:


> Strays / lost & found in Rawdon are reported to Rawdon vets and / or referred to / picked up by Pension du Jardin Secret.
> They have all details & color picture of Topaz.
> 
> Inspecteur Canin in Joliette & Saint-Lin ( half hour away from Rawdon ) also have Topaz on file ...
> ...


Do you have more pictures, I can do another You-Tube video??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We can all keep checking the listings in all of these shelters. I see some Bed and Breakfasts in Rawdon and I will email them with Mr. T's photo. Thank goodness some of the sites have English translation. I can't speak French!:doh: I will send out as many email messages tomorrow as I can. 

Don't give up!

Lord...I forgot to post the link...OMG...
I think this is the link. I'm so sorry. I think I'm tired. If anyone finds any other links and places to post, please post them. 
http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?action=state&state=QC&limit=100


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just checking back after being gone most of the day. Bless you Kimm for pushing forward. I can work on a Scrapblog or video, help send out emails... I'd like to help. I can be reached by PM or email. I have to log out now, but will check back in the morning.

T, My prayers are with you and the T's. I hope we find your intrepid guy...tired and happy to see Mom! Wish I was closer and could be of more help. Hugs to you.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Do you have more pictures, I can do another You-Tube video??


Vielen Dank to you


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG....just horrible! I am so sorry and praying for his safe return. I can imagine how worried, upset you are. Positive thoughts and prayers..many!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here we go, please let me know if I need to add something, it already had 29 view's since I downloaded it about 1 hour ago.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

That's very, very nice, Claudia. Hopefully the right people will view this.

T & T,
My heart goes out to you. You are in my thoughts.

~Jackie


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Does Canada have a NRC like the states do? It's a National Rescue for Goldens.



YES! The Canadian Golden Retriever Adoption Service. My husband is the webmaster and we are putting Topaz on the Lost Dogs page this morning. We are also trying to find out if any Goldens matching Topaz's description have been brought into the program recently. Hopefully by the end of today we will have an answer to that question. The Golden Rescue has relationships with various animal services that call GR if a Golden comes into their care. The Golden would be placed in a foster home instead of staying at the pound.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Siorry to hear Mr. T is missing...may the power of the paws be with him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers said again last night for Mr T's safe journey home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Here we go, please let me know if I need to add something, it already had 29 view's since I downloaded it about 1 hour ago.


 
Claudia, 

I'll be back but I have to go out for a few hours. Can you add this video as a group on Facebook? There are two other members here that were so helpful with Skylar's search...we need you! :wavey:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I made a Scrapblog too, hopefully it will get some views also. 

http://www.scrapblog.com/viewer/vw_full.aspx?sbid=2145749
the viewer can be slowed down by pushing the bar toward the turtle...

I can add this to Facebook and make a video for YouTube also. The more often his info is out there, the better chance of being noticed. Please let me know if I have his correct info.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*I was just looking through the Montreal Craigslist on the chance to see something about Mr. T and came across this:*

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/pet/1329869096.html

*Don't know if this is helpful or not, just thought I'd throw it out there:crossfing*


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I have checked with the Rescue and as of last night no Goldens matching Topaz's description have been taken into the program. There is another small Golden Rescue organization in Montreal and the President of Cdn. Golden Rescue is contacting them to alert them and to see if they know anything.

Topaz is now on the Canadian Golden Retriever Rescue website on the lost dogs page. http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/lost-dog-alerts


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gottaBgolden said:


> *I was just looking through the Montreal Craigslist on the chance to see something about Mr. T and came across this:*
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/pet/1329869096.html
> 
> *Don't know if this is helpful or not, just thought I'd throw it out there:crossfing*


It's very helpful! If you can't contact them with the details and some photos, I will be happy to when I get home.

DH doesn't know I'm back in front of the computer...:uhoh: I will be home in about 2 hrs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

GottaB, I linked my Scrapblog to the FB page in the links you provided...THANKS!!!
OK, My Scrapblog is on Twitter too now. I've included the Canadian Golden Rescue link also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*T&t*

T&T

Check on FidoFinder for your sweetie and also keep checking the Craigslist
(Pets ) in your area.

http://www.fidofinder.com/how.php


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Kimm said:


> It's very helpful! If you can't contact them with the details and some photos, I will be happy to when I get home.
> 
> DH doesn't know I'm back in front of the computer...:uhoh: I will be home in about 2 hrs.


 
*Kimm, if it's not too much I'll just leave it to you, mostly because I'm not real sure how to do it and I don't want to do it wrong! It's too important to mess up. Your hard work is much appreiciated!!*


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> GottaB, I linked my Scrapblog to the FB page in the links you provided...THANKS!!!
> OK, My Scrapblog is on Twitter too now.


 
*AWESOME! (and no problem,just happy to be some kind of help)*


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

gottaBgolden said:


> *AWESOME! (and no problem,just happy to be some kind of help)*


Yeah, you and me both. I feel like I'm sitting here wasting time....when I could be doing something!!!

I think I'll see about making my SB into a video and placing it on YouTube too. I can attach it to my daughter's profile. She has quite a few subscribers to her page...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is to hoping that with all this information now getting out that Mr T may be found soon. Thanks to all that are helping !


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

More prayers coming so that Mr. T can be found!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, I re done the clip a little, might not show yet. Kim I will get it on Facebook too!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't think Topaz would end up at a shelter other than the ones closest to Rawdon where he was already reported missing ... but you never know

There's been lost dogs that ended up at my Mom's and after calling Jardins Secrets ( Rawdon animal control ) were reunited with their owners same day

Topaz does have a habit of wandering off on walks ... unlike Miss T who sticks to you like glue ... wouldn't be surprised that's how he ended up at a shelter 9 years ago when we got him

He disappeared on my Mom during a walk last summer ... was found 2 days later at a neighbours miles away ... who had not reported him 
I'm hoping it's the case this time around ... 

I'm having Canada post do the flyer distribution reaching the 5065 Rawdon residents


Thank you all for your kindness & time ... PM's ... emails ... videos ... posts ... scraplogs ... Tears just keep flowing at every reply 


Right now I'm so exhausted and just a tad angry with Topaz


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my word. I am so sorry to read this. I really hope Mr T is found soon. That is such a terrible nightmare.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I will post about Topaz on my other forum group, too. Prayers for Topaz safe return from us here.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't blame you for feeling "a tad angry". I think it's quite natural. I'm just hoping he comes home so you can tell him. More hugs coming from me to you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Yeah, you and me both. I feel like I'm sitting here wasting time....when I could be doing something!!!
> 
> I think I'll see about making my SB into a video and placing it on YouTube too. I can attach it to my daughter's profile. She has quite a few subscribers to her page...


 
Paula,

for some weired reason I got a e-mail that's for you, well at least it said it's for you..LOL

Hi Paula, 


You joined Petluck.ca on Facebook this morning and announced your lost dog. I don't know if you realized but the facebook page is just
a networking device for the main site at:


petluck.ca


If you want to send your pics and the details to me I can post it on the main site, that actually gets more traffic anyways, as the facebook page
is new, and just used to publicize the main site.


thanks and I hope you find Topaz soon!
Petluck


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Claudia, I posted Topaz's Scrablog on that link. Don't know how it came to you??? I just finished a video and it's publishing. I'll post it on YouTube also. Too many is not enough!!!

I've put my/Topaz's Scrabblog on Twitter and Facebook also.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Claudia, I posted Topaz's Scrablog on that link. Don't know how it came to you??? I just finished a video and it's publishing. I'll post it on YouTube also. Too many is not enough!!!
> 
> I've put my/Topaz's Scrabblog on Twitter and Facebook also.


True I left the other video too, the more the better.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> True I left the other video too, the more the better.


Claudia and Paula good job. Wishing for Topaz to have a safe journey home.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay Ladies, I have to go back out! Grrrrr... keep going, don't give up, keep getting the word out!!! 

I'm thinking someone nearby has Mr. T. Let's hope they have a computer and see one of the posts! Or, let's hope a neighbor sees a post or video!

Oh, there is at least one Bed and Breakfast in Rawdon. Can someone send them Mr. T's info while I'm out? If not, I will do it when I get back. You never know who may have seen Mr. T in their travels. And, if they did already get a flyer, another will not hurt! I don't know about getting info to gas stations, but it seems Sylvia has covered a major part of the _local _population. 
We need to remember Skylar was most likely picked up and dropped of in another location 30 miles away.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you offer a reward for info leading to Mr. T's return? It might prompt someone to tell you where he is even if they don't have him. If he was found and someone thought you were not taking care of him (I know you were, but it might seem different to someone who found him), they might now want to return him. A reward might loosen lips!!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RRxpCjlK8k

Ok, I've finally gotten this video up and running. There are actually 2...one with audio, one without...darn copyrights!
Both of these video are tagged: Missing, Golden Retriever, lost, dog, Topaz, Impossible, and Perry Como...never know if someone will click on it to hear the song and viola!...they've also seen Topaz!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm, I checked for bed and breakfast's...first none and then 300 and lots of French that I don't understand! If you send me the info you have, I'll gladly send emails and make inquiries. You mention 'A bed & breakfast' in her area....?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Kimm, I checked for bed and breakfast's...first none and then 300 and lots of French that I don't understand! If you send me the info you have, I'll gladly send emails and make inquiries. You mention 'A bed & breakfast' in her area....?


I found it by Googling Rawdon Canada. I'll look for it again. The good thing about all the sites in Frence is ~ I can translate "Contact us!" LOL 

I'll go over to FB and make sure I add the video's to my page. This way it will go out to my Friend's. Also, try doing a search within FB on Rawdon or QC, CA. They may have a FB page all of their own. TN did.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldilocks said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this news. I can get Mr. T onto the Lost Goldens page on the Rescue website for you. This is a national program and my husband and I volunteer - he is the webmaster. I will PM you with my email address and if you can email me a description and picture of him with a story of what happened (where he was lost, etc.) we will try to get it up there. Attached is a link the the Lost Dogs page for you to see http://www.golden-rescue.net/main/archives/category/lost-dog-alerts


I was on this page yesterday. Thank you so much for adding Topaz to the site. I hope Baxter comes home, too!

*Paula, here is the link to the B&B's.*
*http://www.bbcanada.com/quebec/lanaudi%E8re/rawdon*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

The crew n I are praying Mr. T returns safely

((hugs n roo roos))


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was on this page yesterday. Thank you so much for adding Topaz to the site. I hope Baxter comes home, too!
> 
> *Paula, here is the link to the B&B's.*
> *http://www.bbcanada.com/quebec/lanaudi%E8re/rawdon*


OK, got it. I'm putting this computer of mine to the test today. I have videos publishing and forums I'm monitoring all at one time!!! It's slow, but still making it.
I'll check out the link above now and ask if I may post Topaz's info there.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, The B&B's are done...now I have a 24 hour wait. Hopefully my French last name will get a foot in the door, so to speak. Lots of Bedard's in Canada.

Here is the 2nd video for Topaz. It runs a little longer and is a contemporary piece of music...I had trouble getting the original audio, it was copyright protected, so my daughter did this for me.
Hopefully with 2 different genres of music, more people will be attracted to listening....learn about Topaz and help us find him and bring him home.









***These are new videos with new links, as of 8-30-09


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone want to start emailing rescues? I did email the Golden Rescues.
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/pqrescue.htm

Thank you for the work you and Claudia put into helping Topaz!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So heartbreaking. I saw the video on FaceBook and looked here for more info. I so hope he is found.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Try posting on www.pets.ca I lurk on that chat board sometimes and I know they have a number of members from Quebec. I think the owner of the site is actually located in Quebec.

Sure hope you find him soon.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Anyone want to start emailing rescues? I did email the Golden Rescues.
> http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/pqrescue.htm
> 
> Thank you for the work you and Claudia put into helping Topaz!


 
Already contacted the ones closest to Rawdon
Will look into Montreal area too ... just in case 

Thanks to all ... for the searches / links / and / and / and
Topaz owes his GRF friends a lot of treats ...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote....."Topaz owes his GRF friends a lot of treats ..."

Just come home buddy!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Quote....."Topaz owes his GRF friends a lot of treats ..."
> 
> Just come home buddy!!


 I agree just come home safe and sound!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> So heartbreaking. I saw the video on FaceBook and looked here for more info. I so hope he is found.


Good, glad the word is getting around!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanK said:


> Quote....."Topaz owes his GRF friends a lot of treats ..."
> 
> Just come home buddy!!


 
I agree also, we need you home!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I e-mailed a few, also saw Topaz on http://www.animalrescuenetwork.org/

some of the sites I can't read.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is what I got back today 


I will pass on to our Volunteers. If you have not done so already, you should check at La Pension du Jardin Secret in Rawdon -- [email protected]

Joanne Parker
*ANIMATCH*
*www.animatch.ca*
*www.nopuppymillscanada.ca*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I contacted a cottage rental business today. They have cottages in the area for rent, so I thought I'd give them Topaz's info in case someone reports a dog hanging around.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I contacted a cottage rental business today. They have cottages in the area for rent, so I thought I'd give them Topaz's info in case someone reports a dog hanging around.


I checked the La Pension no luck so far!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are awesome! You are covering all of the bases.

Come home Mr T! You are dearly missed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sylvia,

Can we add Mr. T here?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't heard back from the B&B's yet, either. I emailed all of Topaz's info with a request for confirmation that they'd gotten it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you hear back it's wonderful. Sometimes you will get no response, but hopefully they've printed out the info and hung it somewhere. Even if they just read it and remember getting the email is good. They go looking for it or he information elsewhere.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just sent another flier and picture to the email address in Claudia's link. I'll send out new ones to the B&B's tomorrow, if I haven't heard back. This is the info I'm sending...Is there more I should add to this? I'm also including his pic.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Here is what I got back today
> I will pass on to our Volunteers. If you have not done so already, you should check at La Pension du Jardin Secret in Rawdon -- [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> Can we add Mr. T here?
> http://www.humanesociety.com/component/mtree/Lost%252Da%252DPet.htmlhttp://www.humanesociety.com/component/mtree/Lost%2Da%2DPet.htmlhttp://www.humanesociety.com/component/mtree/Lost%2Da%2DPet.html


 
Already did


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Kim/Claudia/Paula, you are all amazing people for jumping in to help find Topaz!

I'm still hoping he makes it home safely.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Topaz is missing and I do hope he is returned to you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

No News today...come on Topaz..where are you!!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this!!!
> 
> Have you contacted the highway department in your area? Hopefully he wasn't hit by a car but if he was it would be better to know. A friend of mine had her dog go missing and her dog was picked up by the highway department so this is why I mention it. Again, I m so sorry and hope that you find him soon.


 
Today got confirmation from Rawdon municipality that no golden has been picked up on Rawdon roads / streets ...
A little relieved


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

fingers and toes crossed here that he makes his way home soon


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

fingers and toes crossed here that Topaz makes his way back home soon


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It's time to come home now sweet boy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope to hear some good news soon. Prayers still being said for his safe journey back home.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Prayers for Mr. T. Please come home !!!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Missing Topaz so bad
Trying to keep busy with office work I took home
But it's not working 
Sooo hoping he's in a good home
Waiting for me to pick him up
Really hoping one of those 5000 some flyers will bring him home


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

My heart bleeds for you, I know he is looking for you and will find you. I would be mad at him, too. Silly boy thought he would go on an adventure. Reminds me of my kids as teenagers, he will be glad to get home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Continued good thoughts that Mr. T is in safe and caring hands waiting to find his way home to you.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Many good thoughts and wishes for Mr. T's safe return are streaming your way from Pittsburgh!

We'll say an extra prayer for you and him tonight!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

T&T said:


> Missing Topaz so bad
> Trying to keep busy with office work I took home
> But it's not working
> Sooo hoping he's in a good home
> ...


I so wish I could do more, nothing today...was praying for a message from someone saying they got him! Topaz you're mom loves you to come home...praying for some good news in the morning!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I just saw this post - I'm so sorry to hear about Topaz!!!
I can't imagine what you are going through.
If there is anything any of us can do in Ontario, please let us know.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you, hoping Mr T will be home soon.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

I am praying hard that Mr. T comes home safe and sound!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are still praying that Topaz comes home safe and sound.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Come home Topaz your mom really is missing you. Praying hard he comes home soon.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Still praying!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Any news, still praying, come on boy!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been without internet most of the day. No return emails from the B&B's that I contacted. Still saying prayers!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sylvia, any news at all??

Nothing here to report!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still praying he will be found!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I check this post twice a day hoping for news. I really think someone has him, just need to figure out a way to let them know how much he's loved and missed. I would help pay for a really big ad in the newspaper.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this I pray for Mr T safe return my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, I've only just seen this thread ... GO BACK HOME TOPAZ!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> I check this post twice a day hoping for news. I really think someone has him, just need to figure out a way to let them know how much he's loved and missed. I would help pay for a really big ad in the newspaper.


 I would help pay for an ad too. Is this possible?


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I never did hear back from the Bed and Breakfasts I contacted. I've emailed T&T, but haven't heard back from her yet. I really think he's being cared for by someone who doesn't realize he's being looked for.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Never got any news either, been looking everyday!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how we can find the most popular newspaper and put in a big ad? I'm willing to pitch in to help.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll help too, but don't know about the most popular newspapers..anyone know???


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*bumping up*


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sylvia
I can not imagine what you are going thru. I go to this thread a couple times everyday HOPING for good news. 
Thinking of you, Miss T and of course Topaz.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Posted two times?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sending many prayers. Is there anything I can do to help??


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

T&T has contacted the local media, including newspapers, and has put together a very specific ad campaign for Topaz. She has been target specific in her advertisement and will be following it with another with an even wider scope should she not hear anything. All local shelters and Rescue Groups have full and precise descriptions of Topaz and his last known whereabouts along with contact info. Knowing which papers to advertise in was critical in the process and T&T has worked with the papers to cover a wide area with the information. Keep your paws crossed, your candles lit, and remember her & Topaz in your conversations with your higher power. Your prayers and well wishes are much appreciated and lend strength I'm sure.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

sharlin said:


> T&T has contacted the local media, including newspapers, and has put together a very specific ad campaign for Topaz. She has been target specific in her advertisement and will be following it with another with an even wider scope should she not hear anything. All local shelters and Rescue Groups have full and precise descriptions of Topaz and his last known whereabouts along with contact info. Knowing which papers to advertise in was critical in the process and T&T has worked with the papers to cover a wide area with the information. Keep your paws crossed, your candles lit, and remember her & Topaz in your conversations with your higher power. Your prayers and well wishes are much appreciated and lend strength I'm sure.


 I sure hope this works for her. I keep checking this thread several time a day hoping to hear good news.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jessi mom said:


> Does anyone know how we can find the most popular newspaper and put in a big ad? I'm willing to pitch in to help.


I noticed sharlin's post about T&T already contacting local newspapers, but if it helps at all, the big national papers in Canada are:

- The Toronto Star
- The Globe & Mail
- National Post

Not sure about the local papers as I see T&T is in Quebec. *EvilnessCroft* is from Quebec but she is away for another week on vacation. *shortcake23* might be able to help with those names, she is from the nearby Ottawa-area.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

P.S. My fingers are still crossed, hoping for Topaz to come home soon!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor Sylvia,,,,


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im still praying for a happy reunion....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I noticed sharlin's post about T&T already contacting local newspapers, but if it helps at all, the big national papers in Canada are:
> 
> - The Toronto Star
> - The Globe & Mail
> ...



All major publications in T&T's area have been contacted along with outlying rural delivery. The areas of concern have been blanketed with info and contact data.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I'll keep praying that somethings works. I know Topaz was loved!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Well, I'll keep praying that somethings works. I know Topaz was loved!!!


As will we all. You're soooooooo right about his being loved.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> As will we all. You're soooooooo right about his being loved.


 I know. Everytime I see this thread it brings tears to my eyes. I can't imagine her pain.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep T&T in my thoughts and prayers. I was so hoping the massive ad campaign, prayers and tears would bring topaz home.
I still hope someone picked him up and doesn't know he has a loved one looking for him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Still praying for Topaz and Sylvia, I check on here every day, also check my e-mails. Keep thinking I get a respond on YouTube. Praying hard!

Come on Topaz go home!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Has the ad campaign started? Still praying for his safe return.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sylvia has not given up. Keep them both in your thoughts and prayer.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, T, please get your Golden behind home....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so sad that Mr. T is still missing......


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still checking and praying. Come home Mr T!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Checking and bumping up, any news, none here!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Wish I had some update to write about
I'm getting many calls ... but not from Topaz
I keep asking Miss T where's Topaz
She just stares into space and goes about sniffing around
Yesterday she was being a Mastiff Retriever at the lake
But going to the lake just hasn't been the same
They say as an animal senses death they tend to hide or keep off to themselves
I can't help imagining the worst 
Just too strange the way he chewed/broke the clip end of his leash
As if he desperately wanted to run ...
Sorry but my screen is getting blurry again


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

(((HUgs)))) Dont give up.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry he hasn't come home yet, we're still rooting for him to find his way !!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry h Topaz has yet to return. I think we all understand how you feel and wish we could absorb your pain so you would not hurt so bad. I have to go as my screen is now also blurring.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry Mr. T has not come home yet. Please know you are all in our prayers.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Checking to see if there was a positive update--I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I think the not knowing is the worst . . . praying that Mr. T. makes it home to you.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry Mr T has not made his way home. Still holding out hope here in Pa. Having the same screen problems here as well. Prayers going out to all of you.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Evelyn, know that you are not crying alone.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry that Mr T has not come home yet. Prayers & Hugs coming your way


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. God please take care and watch over of Topaz, wherever he is.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Mr Topaz has not come home yet. I can only pray that someone found him and is spoiling him rotten and he is not alone. But I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*Prayers and hugs to you and Miss T.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for Mr. T*

Praying for Mr. T to be found.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that Mr. T isn't home yet. I had a cat when I was in high school who just disappeared one day. I never saw her again. It's so hard not knowing what's happened to them. I keep hoping to hear that he's back.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

S...sorry I missed you yesterday. I've kept you and the T's in my prayers. I thought about his wanting to 'go' also...growing up I had friends who lost their dogs and suspected the same. I am determined to believe he's being care for by a kind soul who does not realize he is being searched for. Hugs to you and Miss T.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Mr T has not found his way home and pray that someone is looking after him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It would be nice if Mr. T comes home my birthday!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm new to the forum and just read about Mr. T, I am so sorry you are going through this and hope he returns home soon! I know what you are going through, we lost a black lab many years ago and the not knowing is the hardest part.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mr T is still missing. Still hoping he willl find his way home soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't own a dog for 15+ years. It was just never a good time and I worked 60+ hours a week so.......

We moved and I slowed way down to enjoy life. I found a wonderful old (probably 14+) golden one day when I went fishing. I called animal control and put up fliers in a few places. His owners never contacted me, but I must admit I didn't try very hard to find them since he wasn't in good condition when I found him.

Mr. Tramp gave me much joy and love. I hope his owner wasn't looking for him.

I hope someone like me has Mr. T and I hope they/he finds you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for sweet Topaz.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still hoping Mr T will find his way home.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

It's been a lifetime ago I used to spend every waking moment here. Things change and life goes on but I just wanted you to know I often think of you and Mr. T and wonder. Hope life is good for you. Just wanted you to know you're in my thoughts and prayers. Cowboy is a healthy and happy 9 year old. Our kitty Deion is 16 !!! All the best, Di.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So happy to hear from you!! Glad everything is going good for you!


----------

